# [2011] Marriott Custom House T/S Auction Today



## Beaglemom3 (Sep 1, 2011)

I am going this morning.

www.pesco.com  Click on auction calendar.


There are 23 on auction. I hope to snag a platinum or better.

Will report back.


----------



## joycapecod (Sep 1, 2011)

Good luck, this could be quite a score!

Joy


----------



## flyboy0681 (Sep 1, 2011)

It seems the TS market is in a free-fall. Just how bad can it get?

I've said it many times, if the maintenance fees weren't so outrageous, I'd be inclined to buy 2 or 3 more weeks but I just can't justify shelling out $1000+ per unit every January. And as each and every one of us knows, MF's go in only one direction.


----------



## jont (Sep 1, 2011)

Beaglemom3 said:


> I am going this morning.
> 
> www.pesco.com  Click on auction calendar.
> 
> ...



I saw one on ebay recently, think it went for about 6k.Let us know how you make out. 
I would love to stay up there one spring/summer and see a sawx game.
good luck!


----------



## SueDonJ (Sep 1, 2011)

Hmmmm.  Did Custom House also vote for a non-judicial foreclosure process this year?  Maybe this inventory represents a few years worth of foreclosures due to unpaid MF and loans, and the process is easier for them now.  Wonder if the HOA and/or Marriott will be there bidding with Beagle?


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Sep 1, 2011)

jont said:


> I saw one on ebay recently, think it went for about 6k.Let us know how you make out.
> I would love to stay up there one spring/summer and see a sawx game.
> good luck!



  Yes, correct. I stopped bidding on that and am I ever glad ! See below.

  Thanks,
J


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Sep 1, 2011)

SueDonJ said:


> Hmmmm.  Did Custom House also vote for a non-judicial foreclosure process this year?  Maybe this inventory represents a few years worth of foreclosures due to unpaid MF and loans, and the process is easier for them now.  Wonder if the HOA and/or Marriott will be there bidding with Beagle?





  Correctomundo !

  There were 3 categories: The mortgage foreclosures - buy backs from Marriott. There were about 7 of those and they ranged from 15-17k and one went at 32k. Marriott was the lone bidder.

  Then the judicials. Prices were good, but I did not want to go over 6K. Marriott was the lone bidder.

  I bid on 2 non-judicials and did well. See below, please.  Marriott was the bidder on the other non-judicials.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Sep 1, 2011)

What a great day.

  I was the only bidder present besides Marriott's Counsel (very, very good and nice folks from PESCO). Another man did show up at the 11 am auction, but did not have his certified or treasuer's check. So, it was just me and Marriott buying back several foreclosures that they were holding the notes on.

  Here's what I got :2 non-judicials (non payment of MFs). These had the lowest opening bids.

  2 Platnium weeks for $4k each. Total of $8k paid by cert check.

  The great part:  125,000 Marriott Rewards pts. each =250,000 pts *annually.*
  The best part:   No ROFR as these were sold by Marriott and are not considered a secondary market resale  AND   (drum roll............) the points are *annual* as, again, this is a sale from Marriott.

  I will get my foreclosure papers and do the title recording at the Suffolk County Courthouse. We have a paralegal who can get this done brilliantly.
Once that is done, I contact Marriott.

  Wow, I'm a double platinum Marriott owner for $8k and it's in my beloved Boston. Can use the pts. to travel, stay in it, rent it or deposit it.

  Sometimes just showing up is most of the work.

  I'd be happy to help anyone with questions on the process as best I know it. I"m sure that this will be one of many timeshare auctions for various timeshare and not restricted to Marriott.

  B.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Sep 1, 2011)

jont said:


> I saw one on ebay recently, think it went for about 6k.Let us know how you make out.
> I would love to stay up there one spring/summer and see a sawx game.
> good luck!



  Keep in touch. I can usually get Sox tickets.


----------



## SueDonJ (Sep 1, 2011)

Very nice, Beagle, congratulations!  Even without seeing any of the units I think Custom House is a gorgeous property - we've been there for events and to see friends - and you can't beat the location.  We live just 20 minutes south and treat ourselves a couple times a year to overnight stays at various Marriott hotels downtown; now with DC Points we'll also be looking at stray nights there.

Doesn't Custom House offer the split-week usage option for owners, too?  You have so many new options!


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Sep 1, 2011)

SueDonJ said:


> Doesn't Custom House offer the split-week usage option for owners, too?  You have so many new options!




  Oooooh, that's right ! I totally forgot about that aspect.

  I live 25 mins. west of Boston.  We need to have a Massachusetts get together - at the Custom House !


----------



## heathpack (Sep 1, 2011)

awesome score!

H


----------



## SueDonJ (Sep 1, 2011)

jont said:


> I saw one on ebay recently, think it went for about 6k.Let us know how you make out.
> I would love to stay up there one spring/summer and see a sawx game.
> good luck!





Beaglemom3 said:


> Keep in touch. I can usually get Sox tickets.



On top of my Bucket List is a condo lease on Comm Ave and one year's Season Tickets to the Sox, jont.  That's probably never going to happen but in the meantime we try to get to five or six games a year.  Tomorrow night we'll be there, I'll take some pics for you.

Beagle, with Sox tickets and Custom House entry you could start a Waiting List for new best friends!  It's my idea, does that mean I get the top spot ...


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Sep 1, 2011)

heathpack said:


> awesome score!
> 
> H



  Thanks ! If you have to go to Tufts' at some point, I'll see what I can do for you, although _Bahstun_ is a good distance from Grafton.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Sep 1, 2011)

SueDonJ said:


> On top of my Bucket List is a condo lease on Comm Ave and one year's Season Tickets to the Sox, jont.  That's probably never going to happen but in the meantime we try to get to five or six games a year.  Tomorrow night we'll be there, I'll take some pics for you.
> 
> Beagle, with Sox tickets and Custom House entry you could start a Waiting List for new best friends!  It's my idea, does that mean I get the top spot ...



  One of my BFs and fellow Legal Beagle is a season tix holder. She travels with me sometimes to my timeshares (no cost to her), but then gives me nice tix to the Sox. Win-Win.


----------



## wuv pooh (Sep 1, 2011)

SueDonJ said:


> On top of my Bucket List is a condo lease on Comm Ave and one year's Season Tickets to the Sox, jont.  That's probably never going to happen but in the meantime we try to get to five or six games a year.  Tomorrow night we'll be there, I'll take some pics for you.
> 
> Beagle, with Sox tickets and Custom House entry you could start a Waiting List for new best friends!  It's my idea, does that mean I get the top spot ...



No Way.  Go Yankees!!!!!  But I would love to go to Fenway.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Sep 1, 2011)

wuv pooh said:


> No Way.  Go Yankees!!!!!  But I would love to go to Fenway.



  Okay, we Sox Luvving Tuggers will take you there, but you'll have to wear a baseball cap with a *"B"* on it as we wouldn't want to hurt you. :rofl:


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Sep 1, 2011)

joycapecod said:


> Good luck, this could be quite a score!
> 
> Joy



Thanks Joy.
 I think I did well, but this is my first time into Marriott, so not totally sure.
  I do like the annual points.


----------



## joycapecod (Sep 1, 2011)

Great score Jeanne! Congratulations on the new ownerships!!!

Joy


----------



## mpizza (Sep 1, 2011)

Congratulations!  Custom House is one of my favorites.  

Best wishes for many years of happy travels!

Maria


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Sep 1, 2011)

Beaglemom3 said:


> Thanks Joy.
> I think I did well, but this is my first time into Marriott, so not totally sure.
> I do like the annual points.



.


So, does this purchase have to go thru the ROFR process?   I would think that at those prices that Marriott would be interested themselves so they could add them to the Trust.

Anyone know for sure?




.


----------



## learnalot (Sep 1, 2011)

Couldn't have happened to a nicer person, Beags.  Congratulations.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Sep 1, 2011)

TheTimeTraveler said:


> .
> 
> 
> So, does this purchase have to go thru the ROFR process?   I would think that at those prices that Marriott would be interested themselves so they could add them to the Trust.
> ...


I know for sure as I asked and have it in writing.

Nope. Marriott is/are the owners/sellers as these units were placed back into their "pool" They were the legal owners. So, no ROFR. They bought back their own mortgage notes. As for the judicial ones, they all sold  for $1k each as no one was bidding against them, but let's say if I had bid for them, it would've gone up and up. 
The non-judicial ones (no legal court action taken) were opened at $1k each. I countered at $2k, Marriott countered at $3k and then I bid $4k and won. You just don't know where it will stop, but knowing that they were non-judicials and all Marriott (actually, the HOA) wanted were the MFs brought up to date on these, I figured these would sell the cheapest and they did.


----------



## jont (Sep 1, 2011)

Beagle

That is awesome wicked cool!
Has to be one of the best TS buys of the year. And you also managed to get more points without buying anymore points. I've been trying to solve this for well over a year. See my earlier thread about Premier status.
Seeing that Marriott was buying back units I guess availability for the custom house should be good going forward using the points system.
I might take you up on your Sox tix offer. I just have to get my wife to agree to go to a Sox game. She's a diehard yankee fan. I know, it's tough being a Sox fan in yankeeland, but oh so much  fun!  

Congrats and enjoy!

PS: should be an interesting game with the pieman on the mound for the yankees.

Looks like I might be mistaken. Beagle is talking about MRP's, not DC points, Drat!
Still a great buy!


----------



## californiagirl (Sep 1, 2011)

Beagle, please clarify something.  I took your points comment to mean Marriott Rewards points.  Since they were sold by Marriott, do they qualify to be added to the destination points program?  

Also, how do you find out about these auctions?  I would be very interested in  California properties.

Congratulations and thank you.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Sep 1, 2011)

californiagirl said:


> Beagle, please clarify something.  I took your points comment to mean Marriott Rewards points.  Since they were sold by Marriott, do they qualify to be added to the destination points program?
> 
> Also, how do you find out about these auctions?  I would be very interested in  California properties.
> 
> Congratulations and thank you.



Hi Lisa,
  In the paper that I'm holding, it says that Platinum units are worth 125,00 Marriott reward points and Gold units are worth Marriott reward 110,000 points. I am brand spanking new to Marriott and need to get up to speed on the destination points program. So, not sure on that. I'm sure that after the title is recorded and I speak with the Marriott folks, they'll 'splain" it to me. I have my homework to do .

  I am a real estate auction junkie. Bought my first FDIC foreclosure in 1993 (Quechee, Vt.) and did very well. Have bought more foreclosures over the years and again, did very well. There is inherent risk and this is not for everyone. I've bombed (just a bit,  twice), but those were more of an emotional buy than a realistic buy. These purchases were not timeshares. This was my first time buying timeshares at an auction like this. 

  I read the foreclosure notices in the Boston Globe and the Nantucket Inquirer and Mirror (paper editions).
  I subscribe to www.realtytrac.com
I scan:  www.pesco.com,   www.jjmanning.com      and commonwealth auctions. Most of these are local auctions, but they do countrywide sales, too. I just watch the areas that I'm interested in.

  Not sure about California, but if you Googled "real estate auctions" and added the area of where you're looking, it might yield something. Try "real estate auctions + XXXXX, Califronia".

  There are some good books out there, too, on buying foreclosures. Seminars, too.

If one doesn't know what they're doing or are risking the "nest egg", I advise against it. Have only used disposable income (remember when ?) for this. Like playing the stock market, but it's the real estate market and hoping you know when it's reached the bottom.


----------



## potchak (Sep 1, 2011)

Congrats on the score BM! That is awesome!


----------



## SueDonJ (Sep 1, 2011)

Beaglemom3 said:


> Hi Lisa,
> In the paper that I'm holding, it says that Platinum units are worth 125,00 Marriott reward points and Gold units are worth Marriott reward 110,000 points. I am brand spanking new to Marriott and need to get up to speed on the destination points program. So, not sure on that. I'm sure that after the title is recorded and I speak with the Marriott folks, they'll 'splain" it to me. I have my homework to do ...



Marriott Rewards Points and Destination Club Points are not the same thing.  Marriott Rewards is the Marriott loyalty program; those points can be used for all sorts of hotel and timeshare stays as well as airline miles, products, etc.  Direct-purchase timeshares can be converted annually to MRP, external resales can not.

The Destination Club is Marriott's new points-based timeshare system that was introduced in June, 2010, and it has nothing to do with the loyalty program.  When it was introduced they announced that resales processed after 6/20/10 - including Marriott resales - could not be eligible for enrollment in the DC.  But I vaguely remember seeing a post a few weeks ago saying that they're now allowing Marriott resales to be enrolled.  Maybe somebody else will remember that as well, or will tell me I have rocks in my head and nothing's changed.     Anyway, if you can enroll your Weeks in the DC then you'll be able to elect annually to use DC Points in the DC Exchange Company.  But Marriott Rewards Points and Destination Club Points are not interchangeable and one does not equal one. 

At the top of this Marriott board there are several stickies - the Marriott Timeshare FAQ's one has a few things about Marriott Rewards Points and the Summary of the New Marriott Points-Based Ownership Option one has info on the new Destination Club.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Sep 1, 2011)

SueDonJ said:


> Marriott Rewards Points and Destination Club Points are not the same thing.  Marriott Rewards is the Marriott loyalty program; those points can be used for all sorts of hotel and timeshare stays as well as airline miles, products, etc.  Direct-purchase timeshares can be converted annually to MRP, external resales can not.
> 
> The Destination Club is Marriott's new points-based timeshare system that was introduced in June, 2010, and it has nothing to do with the loyalty program.  When it was introduced they announced that resales processed after 6/20/10 - including Marriott resales - could not be eligible for enrollment in the DC.  But I vaguely remember seeing a post a few weeks ago saying that they're now allowing Marriott resales to be enrolled.  Maybe somebody else will remember that as well, or will tell me I have rocks in my head and nothing's changed.     Anyway, if you can enroll your Weeks in the DC then you'll be able to elect annually to use DC Points in the DC Exchange Company.  But Marriott Rewards Points and Destination Club Points are not interchangeable and one does not equal one.
> 
> At the top of this Marriott board there are several stickies - the Marriott Timeshare FAQ's one has a few things about Marriott Rewards Points and the Summary of the New Marriott Points-Based Ownership Option one has info on the new Destination Club.



  Thank you, thank you, thank you.  This really clarifies it for me.
  There's a lot of info on the Marriott Stickies and threads and I am grateful for everyone's contributions, but it was taking a lot of time trying to understand all. This is extremely helpful .


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Sep 1, 2011)

I spoke to the sales manager and the GM this afternoon and they assured me that what I bought is not considered a secondary market resale, but a special Marriott sale. 
Just an FYI.


----------



## dmharris (Sep 1, 2011)

I am so happy for you; you're such a nice person on TUG, I'm sure you deserve this great deal!  Congratulations!


----------



## californiagirl (Sep 1, 2011)

Beagle thanks for all the info on real estate auctions.  If you are able to include those weeks in the destinations club, you have really scored!  That could be a way to buy a Marriott week at resale prices, but not have the resale restrictions.  You can have your cake and eat it too!   I hope those weeks are eligible.


----------



## LAX Mom (Sep 2, 2011)

Congrats on a great purchase! 
A friend recently called me about some auctions in Park City on the Park City Marriotts. I think it was later this month. There was a legal notice posted in the Park Record.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Sep 2, 2011)

Beaglemom3 said:


> What a great day.
> 
> I was the only bidder present besides Marriott's Counsel (very, very good and nice folks from PESCO). Another man did show up at the 11 am auction, but did not have his certified or treasuer's check. So, it was just me and Marriott buying back several foreclosures that they were holding the notes on.
> 
> ...



.




Seems to me that it would be cheaper and more profitable for Marriott if they were to electronically auction these weeks off by using Ebay as their method of auction.

It certainly would have a much wider audience, and likely more bidders, especially for Timeshare Properties located all over the United States.




.


----------



## SueDonJ (Sep 2, 2011)

Beagle, I think you can trust what the sales manager and resort GM told you about your purchases being considered direct purchases for the Marriott Rewards exchange option.  I'm certain of this because one of our direct-purchase weeks was actually a Marriott Resale, which we didn't know until we noticed the different wording in the contracts, and they assured us that it was a direct purchase like any other.

The only exception to Marriott Resales being considered for all intents and purposes to be direct-purchases, like I mentioned before, is that they hadn't been allowing Marriott Resales after 6/20/10 to be enrolled in the DC.  If this has changed recently (the way I thought I'd seen written on TUG) then you should be able to enroll your purchases.  You'll know for sure once you're in Marriott's system and can access your my-vacationclub.com account, because at that point you can follow the prompts to "Enroll Now" and you'll see your eligibility status.

I'm guessing that you're brand new to Marriott Rewards as well as the timeshares.  This might be way too elementary for how much you know about Marriott, but you can't convert your Weeks to MR Points unless you have an MR account.  This link should take you to an enrollment page for MR; hold onto it until your purchases are completely in the system.  Then open your free MR account using the exact same name as what's in the paperwork for your Weeks.  Once you have that account we can all teach you about Elite Status and Nights Earned and the Marriott VISA and Travel Packages and all kinds of other good stuff!


----------



## ronparise (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the details on this sale, as well as the lesson in buying foreclosure sales generally.




TheTimeTraveler said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sure it would be cheaper, but Marriott cant sell what they dont own....if I understand what happened here, its not  Marriott doing the selling here. Its a court ordered sale at the court house....I assume that marriott is now the owner of some of these, ie they were the high bidder. Now they can sell them any way they want


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Sep 2, 2011)

I am new to Marriott, but a long time (1991) t/s owner of many great resorts (Hyatt, WSJ, Allen House, The Crane, Edinburgh Residence, Mariner House Nantucket, Harborside Inn Martha's Vineyard ) all bought at  great - good prices. It's not easy to keep straight all the different rules & regs for the different t/s systems, but I will apply myself and learn Marriott's. I am your student. Many thanks.


  I have MR points as I have an account and a Marriott CC. 

  I am happy just to have the Marriott Rewards points to use at hotels. We used my DF's Marriott pts to stay at the London's Marriott County Hall and the Champs in Paris. I have oodles of FF miles, so DC may/may not be for me even if I qualify. Yesssss ! Pls. educate me on Elite status and all the other finer perks. 

  To everyone, thank you for your advice and well wishes. Much appreciated.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Sep 2, 2011)

ronparise said:


> Thanks for sharing the details on this sale, as well as the lesson in buying foreclosure sales generally.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're welcome.

Ron, you are correct. Yes, the auctioneer was acting as agent for and on the behalf of Marriott. They bought back all but the two I had and now they can do what as they wish. It was kind of funny when the attorney read all the bylaws and heretofores just before the actual bidding as I was the only bidder. The Marriott employees (GM & Sales Mgr.) were present, but could not bid.

If anyone can get to one of these auctions if just to learn, it's well worth it.

I showed up thinking there'd be a mob of folks and that I'd come away empty handed, but life is funny sometimes.


----------



## sfwilshire (Sep 4, 2011)

Beaglemom3 said:


> I read the foreclosure notices in the Boston Globe and the Nantucket Inquirer and Mirror (paper editions).



That's a great idea. I've made casual inquiries a time or two on Brant Point ownership and never got any usable information. If you ever see any summer weeks there listed and aren't interested yourself, please let me know. We have our late June Tristrams week locked in now but I'd love to have an adjacent week to give us the option to stay two weeks. :whoopie: 

It always hurts to get back onto the ferry on the seventh day.

Thanks,

Sheila


----------



## jimf41 (Sep 4, 2011)

Beaglemom3,

I'm a little confused by this thread. Did Marriott own the weeks you bought or not? If they didn't I don't see how it's possible for you to get MRP's out of them. It's a resale obtained at a great price IMO. If they did why would they bid on a property they already own? Certainly not to get the price up as they stopped bidding at 3k. If they planned to stop bidding at 3k Ebay would have netted them a lot more IMO. But then if they owned it why wouldn't they just put it in the trust? 

Also, do you have to pay any back MF's. If so how many years?


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Sep 4, 2011)

Jim,

  Marriott was the note holder on some of the foreclosed properties. The other units in default are for non payment of mortgages not held by Marriott and non payment of MFs. There were 3 categories of units on auction. 

   Any questions of why/why not Marriott did/didn't do certain actons cannot be answered by me. Those are questions for Marriott or the agents acting on Marriott's behalf.  The auctioneer, Paul E. Saperstein of Braintree, Ma. can explain Marriott's reasons.

   It's like buying a house at auction for non payment of real estate taxes. Why doesn't the town buy it back and make some money ? 

  There are no back MFs on my 2 units. When I receive my foreclosure deeds, I will record it in the Suffolk County Courthouse in Boston and then get in touch with Marriott.  I will start paying MFs in December for the 2012 year.

  Thanks,
  Beags


----------



## jimf41 (Sep 4, 2011)

Beags,

Thanks for the clarification. You really did get a great bargain. I'm going to have to look into this route a bit more.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Sep 4, 2011)

jimf41 said:


> Beags,
> 
> Thanks for the clarification. You really did get a great bargain. I'm going to have to look into this route a bit more.



  Jim and All,

   If I see anything like this auction again,  I'll be sure to post in plenty of time so that you can have a chance if you're so inclined. I'll post whether or not it's Boston or beyond.
   Auctions are often cancelled the night before or the day of due to many reasons. This is why I did not post it earlier. I was surprised that this did not happen here and was shocked that I was the only bidder aside for the agents acting on Marriott's behalf.

  Thanks,
   B


----------



## Queen (Sep 6, 2011)

Congratulations!

I would love to take you up on your offer to learn more about acquiring one like you just did.

Thanks,
Vee


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Sep 7, 2011)

Queen said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> I would love to take you up on your offer to learn more about acquiring one like you just did.
> 
> ...



Hello Vee,

   Disclaimer: *This is not legal advice, seek legal advice from a foreclosure or real estate attorney before getting involved in buying foreclosed properties. This is only what I do for myself.*

  Basically, I do just what I put in post #26 on this thread and incorporate the following as guidelines:

  Do your homework, i.e., due diligence, on what you're buying. If you don't understand, seek legal advice before bidding. Seek it well in advance and not the day of sale. The lawyers are busy that day and can answer basic sale questions, but cannot school you in the ins/outs of buying at foreclosure.

  Pick up a book or two on buying foreclosures. These books are usually geared toward house or condo sales, but they are a wealth of information in general.

  Don't buy impulsively because it's a bargain.

  Make sure that it's something you'll be able to use or deposit in case you were buying to rent or sell it. The days of many having disposable income are over, so renters and buyers are much less than before.

  Know what you're buying and from whom. RTU ? Deeded ? MFs ? Owner ? Corporation ? Transfer costs ? ROFR ?
Back taxes ? Assessment(s) in arrears ? Other items in arrears ?  Default rate of the resort/ corporation ? The balance sheet/financial health of the resort ?

  These are almost always cash sales, so go prepared with the cash in the bank and whatever certified or treasurer's check is required _in hand_. This required amount will secure your bid and will allow you to bid. It is your "ticket" to play (bid). You are usually given 30 days (this can vary) to come up with the remaining funds. If you cannot, do not or change your mind, you will forfeit your sizable deposit.

  Don't buy if you cannot afford it or if it is a risk to your financial security. Remember, you can go broke saving money.


Last edit: Be wary of countries where there is no recourse or protection for the bidder.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Oct 12, 2011)

Recorded both deeds for $286.48 (total) today.

Thank you all for your seasoned advice for this newbie Marriott owner. 

Now, I can call Marriott.

B.


----------



## flyboy0681 (Oct 15, 2011)

Obtaining all these properties is fun stuff but I'm always concerned about the maintenance fees. I've said it here many times that if they were "reasonable" that I would pickup another two units somewhere. Unfortunately I just can't bring myself to shelling out $5000k+ every January.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Oct 15, 2011)

flyboy0681 said:


> Obtaining all these properties is fun stuff but I'm always concerned about the maintenance fees. I've said it here many times that if they were "reasonable" that I would pickup another two units somewhere. Unfortunately I just can't bring myself to shelling out $5000k+ every January.





 How true and always a consideration, but as I am on the sunny side of 60 and plan on traveling a lot, the annual 250, 000 Marriott points are, for me at least, a good deal factoring in the cost;  the MF and the purchase price. 

The only administrative cost was the recording and no other legal fees, otherwise, I would have had to "back away slowly from the timeshare deal".

I just sold my WSJ due to the acquistion of the CH x 2, so the total annual MFs aren't nearly as dreaded .


----------



## Nickfromct (Oct 16, 2011)

Thanks for sharing BeagleMom.  Were the Marriott people surprised anyone showed up to bid?


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Oct 17, 2011)

Nickfromct said:


> Thanks for sharing BeagleMom.  Were the Marriott people surprised anyone showed up to bid?



  Yes, the Marriott GM , Sales Mgr.and the lawyers-auctioneers were surprised and very nice about it. I thought that they might cancel, but they went on as scheduled. They had received "about 30"  phone calls in the days prior to the sale.  They had  a small conference room with about 25 chairs set up for the expected bidders right off the main lobby.

  When I checked in to register with the auctioneers, I was surprised to find out that I was the first one (it was 20 mins. prior to the start). After the first session, the legal session was over (Marriott bought all of these units "legals" back) there was a session break. Another bidder did show up and told the attorneys that he "was a friend of Paul Saperstein" (the auction house owner) and that Paul had okayed his bidding without the required certified check for $5k per unit. The attorneys said that Paul had not called or notified them, so he would have to go to the bank for his certified check. I got nervous at this point as he would have been my competition. He had about 20 minutes (the break time) to get this done. Fortunately, he did not return.

  So, for me, as in life, lesson learned is that just showing up is 90%. I really did luck out, big-time on this one.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Nov 11, 2011)

Just an FYI here, after receiving my foreclosure deeds and recording them  at the Suffolk County Courthouse, I sent both deeds, Marriott's transfer application filled out , a copy of my driver's license, the $25 x 2 payment to Marriott, etc. and guess what - 
No one at Marriott's Owner Modification Dept. *"knows what to do with this". *  Their words !

I have been turfed to several well-meaning advisors, but now it sits with "John", however, I cannot speak directly to "John" as he only speaks to the modification supervisors. Apparently, I'm not worthy.

I told them that if I lose my opportunity to redeem these for 2012 Rewards Points usage due to their incompetency, I will seek an exception. Yeh, sure.


----------



## dmharris (Nov 11, 2011)

Hi Beaglemom,

Classic case of incompetency!  Nothing in business irritates me more than people who are in positions where they shouldn't be because they're incompetent.  I feel your pain!


----------



## MabelP (Nov 11, 2011)

This sounds like good old Boston, "Where the Lowells talk only to the Cabots, and the Cabots talk only to God."


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Nov 11, 2011)

MabelP said:


> This sounds like good old Boston, "Where the Lowells talk only to the Cabots, and the Cabots talk only to God."



You'd think so, but it's Utah ! (Area code 801)....

I speak fluent Bostonian, so I am able to communicate with "my own" here, but understand the analogy to the Cabots & Lowells. Good one !


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Nov 12, 2011)

Beaglemom3 said:


> Just an FYI here, after receiving my foreclosure deeds and recording them  at the Suffolk County Courthouse, I sent both deeds, Marriott's transfer application filled out , a copy of my driver's license, the $25 x 2 payment to Marriott, etc. and guess what -
> No one at Marriott's Owner Modification Dept. *"knows what to do with this". *  Their words !
> 
> I have been turfed to several well-meaning advisors, but now it sits with "John", however, I cannot speak directly to "John" as he only speaks to the modification supervisors. Apparently, I'm not worthy.
> ...









Despite what you were verbally told at the auction, I would be very surprised if your auction properties will actually include Marriott Reward Points.

There is another auction coming up on December 16, 2011, and they've made it clear that these auction villas will not include Marriott Reward Points in lieu of use.

I hope you get them   please keep all of us updated.





.


----------



## Janette (Nov 12, 2011)

Congrats. We need to get back to the Custom House. With our daughter's family in Portland, we usually stay with her when we are in the area. We still have such great memories of our time with you several years ago.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Nov 12, 2011)

Janette said:


> Congrats. We need to get back to the Custom House. With our daughter's family in Portland, we usually stay with her when we are in the area. We still have such great memories of our time with you several years ago.



  Janette,
   I have great memories of you and our mini trip to Concord and the Shaker Village. You will always have an open invitation here. Would love to see you two again.
   Please let me know if you want  me to secure the CH for you. I'll see if I can (if I ever get the deed transfer straightened out with "John" ! - Ha !)
B.


----------



## SueDonJ (Nov 12, 2011)

TheTimeTraveler said:


> Despite what you were verbally told at the auction, I would be very surprised if your auction properties will actually include Marriott Reward Points.
> 
> There is another auction coming up on December 16, 2011, and they've made it clear that these auction villas will not include Marriott Reward Points in lieu of use.
> 
> ...



Upthread the OP said that the MRP values were spelled out in "the paper I'm holding."  If she has it in writing then she has a pretty good chance of forcing Marriott to provide the benefit.  She also explained that during the auction she attended there were three different types of contracts being sold.  Is it possible that the MRP benefit transferred with only the certain type that she purchased, and that the upcoming Dec 16 auction doesn't include any of that type?

Beaglemom, I hope they get this all straightened out for you soon.  Good luck.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Nov 12, 2011)

SueDonJ said:


> Upthread the OP said that the MRP values were spelled out in "the paper I'm holding."  If she has it in writing then she has a pretty good chance of forcing Marriott to provide the benefit.  She also explained that during the auction she attended there were three different types of contracts being sold.  Is it possible that the MRP benefit transferred with only the certain type that she purchased, and that the upcoming Dec 16 auction doesn't include any of that type?
> 
> Beaglemom, I hope they get this all straightened out for you soon.  Good luck.



I know that they will, however, it's strange that they're all so dumbfounded by their own auction. I was told that they have to call the CH and find out what to do ! No lie, I have it on my voicemail from an owner modification agent.



Yes, I did get that in writing before bidding and have confirming docs on that.

Which thread and/or OP are you referring to ? Me ?

Thanks !


----------



## SueDonJ (Nov 12, 2011)

Beaglemom3 said:


> I know that they will, however, it's strange that they're all so dumbfounded by their own auction. I was told that they have to call the CH and find out what to do ! No lie, I have it on my voicemail from an owner modification agent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  Yes, you, in this thread where you explained the differences between what was being auctioned the day you purchased - the contracts for mortgage foreclosures and judicial and non-judicial foreclosures for non-payment of MF's.  (OP means "Original Poster," "upthread" means earlier in this thread.)

There are several TUGgers who are quite familiar with the Marriott Resales and Owner Modification offices, Bocaboy comes to mind immediately.  Maybe you could send him a message to ask if he has any suggestions to get your processing on track?

It's ridiculous, really, that you're having problems.  Sometimes Marriott is very frustrating.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (May 31, 2012)

Everyone, thank you for your patience.


  Yes, I did get my Rewards Points, but it was a hard push. Fortunately, 
good folks at the CH (Mgr. Willie Ngada) came forward and verified that points were promised with that very first auction. It took a bit of time with several calls to the highest MVC levels, (Keith Kocarek- nice man and got this done after talking to CH Mgr. Ngada)  but I prevailed. It was worth the struggle.


 You will see different wording with all MVC sanctioned auctions re: points (none). They have cleared this up and fast.


----------



## Snowbird22 (Feb 26, 2013)

*Custom House*

Hi Beaglemom3

I tried to send you a PM but it says your inbox is full so I thought I would post here.

I came across this thread about the 2 timeshares at Custom House. Nice deal!!

I am a Red Sox fan and was thinking of coming to Boston this July.

I was hoping you could give me some insight on getting a rental at Custom House.

Thanks so much.

Sean


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Feb 26, 2013)

Sean22Mac said:


> Hi Beaglemom3
> 
> I tried to send you a PM but it says your inbox is full so I thought I would post here.
> 
> ...


Hi Sean,
             I just sent you a PM.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Feb 26, 2013)

Hi There,
  Sorry about that. I have to get to that.

  I am happy to help, however, rentals are expensive. I deposited my two units for Marriott Rewards points this year, so assist with any days. I am not an expert on renting Custom House or other Marriott units as I am just getting up to speed on the Marriott system. I can help with info on auctions, though.

  There is a wealth of info on TUG re: Marriotts.

  Do you have a timeshare that you can deposit into II (Intervale International) ? Marriott trades through II. Also, there are rentals here on Tug from time to time. Lastly, there are other resources, however, I'm off to work and will post later.

  Beags

http://s740.beta.photobucket.com/us...pg.html?&_suid=136200617144208274771885879451


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Feb 26, 2013)

Beaglemom3 said:


> Hi There,
> Sorry about that. I have to get to that.
> 
> I am happy to help, however, rentals are expensive. I deposited my two units for Marriott Rewards points this year, so assist with any days. I am not an expert on renting Custom House or other Marriott units as I am just getting up to speed on the Marriott system. I can help with info on auctions, though.
> ...



Hey while we're on the subject of the great city of Boston, how does an outsider get the best price on Redsox tickets? Stubhub? I'm looking for Yankee tickets so obviously I'm going to pay a premium but with that understood where is the best place to look?


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Feb 27, 2013)

MOXJO7282 said:


> Hi Sean,
> I just sent you a PM.



This marks a first. My first rental through TUG.  Not through an ad but through this thread.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Feb 27, 2013)

MOXJO7282 said:


> Hey while we're on the subject of the great city of Boston, how does an outsider get the best price on Redsox tickets? Stubhub? I'm looking for Yankee tickets so obviously I'm going to pay a premium but with that understood where is the best place to look?



  Just saw this. I'll see what I can do. Please post what dates you'd be interested in.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Feb 27, 2013)

Beaglemom3 said:


> Just saw this. I'll see what I can do. Please post what dates you'd be interested in.



Its my wife and I's 21st anniversary 8/16 so I have a weekend planned at the Custom House. My kids will be with us so I would need 4 tickets.  That is a Friday night against the Yankees.

Appreciate any guidance you can offer.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Mar 8, 2013)

MOXJO7282 said:


> This marks a first. My first rental through TUG.  Not through an ad but through this thread.



THANKS AGAIN TUG!! My 2nd rental of some Custom House days just came through off of my TUG ad. 

I've always religiously used Redweek but will definitely be putting more up in the free TUG classifieds.


----------



## radmoo (Jun 2, 2013)

*New Custom House Auctions*

Per notice in today's Boston Globe

11 units to be auctioned off Friday, June 7@ 11AM
Check it out.  
Paul E Saperstein  auctioneer


----------



## winnipiseogee (Jun 2, 2013)

radmoo said:


> Per notice in today's Boston Globe
> 
> 11 units to be auctioned off Friday, June 7@ 11AM
> Check it out.
> Paul E Saperstein  auctioneer



They are requiring a deposit of $5000 to bid (per week!!)

Insane


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jun 3, 2013)

Scroll down until you see the section for the Custom House:

http://www.pesco.com/realEstateAuctions.jsp


The $5k certified check isn't necessarily the price of what a unit will sell for. It just qualifies one as an earnest bidder ( "earnest" money ). I brought my check with me in the Sept. 2011 auction and got 2 plats. at $4k each. If you buy a unit for less than the $5k, then you will receive the difference.

If you can go, just to observe the process, it is interesting and educational.


----------



## thetangs (Jun 3, 2013)

Do you know of any proxy services that can handle a purchase for someone unable to attend the auction?

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## radmoo (Jun 10, 2013)

winnipiseogee said:


> They are requiring a deposit of $5000 to bid (per week!!)
> 
> Insane



Did anyone attend?


----------



## pwrshift (Jul 11, 2014)

Any more auctions since the last post?


----------

